# Yarik knives



## yarikkogan

Hi! Wanna show you my kitchen knives. Nothing extremely special but maybe you will be interested

1. Moritaka Hamono 150mm Petty, Aogami #2












2. Tojiro 165mm Santoku, Shirogami (#1 or #2 - don't remember) - my very first Japanese knife











3. Sakai Takayuki 135mm Petty, VG-10 Damascus 











4. Fujiwara Kanefusa FKV Series 165mm Nakiri, V-Gold steel











5. Takamura Migaki R2 210mm Gyuto 











6. Takeda Hamono AS Classic 270mm Suji/Yanagi 











7. Tanaka 150mm Petty, VG-10 Damascus 











8. Moritaka Hamono 240mm Gyuto, Aogami Super 











9. Takeda Hamono Kogatana AAS 











10 + 11. Masahiro MBS-26 Series 150mm Utility + 90mm Paring 






12. Pchak aka Pichak aka Pichok ) My favorite knife made specially for me by a beautiful knifemaker Mamirzhon Saidakhunov. He is originally from Uzbekistan but lives in Ukraine. Pchak is an authentic uzbek kitchen knife. This one is 140mm Damascus 
















13. This one (130mm Carbon steel) was made by Ukrainian knifemaker Oleg Milovidov











14. Utility 130mm Stainless Steel by Ukrainian knifemaker Alexander Taran 






15. Parer 100mm Carbon Steel by Ukrainian knifemaker Vitaly Boyko 






16. These two are very interesting! Gabalin knives aka Giymiakesh (Azerbaidjan style) by Ukrainian blacksmith Sergey Buyniak. 260mm and 700 gramms each one. So brutal! )) Here's a link how to use them - [video=youtube;ljjS8XcCKQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljjS8XcCKQg[/video] 
















17. My first kitchen kit - it all stared about 11 years ago. Arcos knives - still pretty nice! 






18. And my picnic kit - always use Opinel knives - love them! From the top - #15 filleting, #12, #8, #10 Steak knife, #6


----------



## toddnmd

Those knives in #16 make me think of elf shoes . . .


----------



## yarikkogan

toddnmd said:


> Those knives in #16 make me think of elf shoes . . .



ahaha ) you're not the first who says that )


----------



## ecchef

Welcome Yarik! You have a very interesting selection of knives there. Nice to see the local makers work.


----------



## marc4pt0

Very nice correction! Than you for sharing


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Cool beans!

Nice to see another Ukrainian. Welcome!


----------



## yarikkogan

thank you so much! )


----------



## yarikkogan

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Cool beans!
> 
> Nice to see another Ukrainian. Welcome!



wow!!! now I gotta buy one of your gorgeous knives, for sure! ))


----------



## Asteger

Very nice to see all your knives. Yes, also loved seeing the Pchak and the Azerbaijani pair. Very unique, at least on this forum. What in the world is that curly tip part for!?! (Had no idea Tsourkan was Ukranian. Not American then?)


----------



## Hattorichop

The sounds the gabalin knives make remind me of a Ton Waits song.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

yarikkogan said:


> wow!!! now I gotta buy one of your gorgeous knives, for sure! ))



You can visit me in Lviv sometime next year. I will have a workshop there. )))


----------



## Dave Martell

It's so rare to see something different (or something that I haven't seen yet) in kitchen/butcher knives. Thanks for posting & welcome to KKF.


----------



## yarikkogan

Asteger said:


> Very nice to see all your knives. Yes, also loved seeing the Pchak and the Azerbaijani pair. Very unique, at least on this forum. What in the world is that curly tip part for!?! (Had no idea Tsourkan was Ukranian. Not American then?)



thank you very much! those curly tips protect the blade not to stuck in the cutting board


----------



## yarikkogan

Marko Tsourkan said:


> You can visit me in Lviv sometime next year. I will have a workshop there. )))



sure! it would be great - I love Lviv!!! the best restaurants are there )


----------



## yarikkogan

Dave Martell said:


> It's so rare to see something different (or something that I haven't seen yet) in kitchen/butcher knives. Thanks for posting & welcome to KKF.



thank you!!!


----------



## 420layersofdank

marc4pt0 said:


> Very nice correction! Than you for sharing



Correction very nice :dance::dance:


----------

